# New information on water heater changes coming...



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Talked to my supplier and he had a little more information, change in law is happening april 16 and he said all heaters gas/electric/propane under 55 gallon will go up between 30-40%. Heaters above 55 gallon even more. Now heres the real problem, the new heaters will be thicker because of the added insulation which means problems getting the new ones through the attic opening. So if you've been putting this off nows the time to either do it yourself of give me a call/shoot me a PM for a quote. :texasflag

AJ


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks for the heads up-wish you were in our area!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Interesting. One more reason to go tankless.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The changes affect tank heaters only in an attempt to move everyone to on demand systems, right?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> The changes affect tank heaters only in an attempt to move everyone to on demand systems, right?


Tankless heaters are already super efficient and prices are getting more affordable. When these new tank heater prices come online going tankless really won't be that much more expensive.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Hotrod said:


> Thanks


AJ's been out to my house on 3 different occasions to fix things. I trust him 100% and he is a 2Cool sponsor!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Zeitgeist said:


> AJ's been out to my house on 3 different occasions to fix things. I trust him 100% and he is a 2Cool sponsor!


Thanks bud!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

How much to buy a 40 gallon Rheem and set it aside for future needs?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. 
I may buy an extra and stick it in the attic!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

coachlaw said:


> How much to buy a 40 gallon Rheem and set it aside for future needs?


Same question here I have a 40 gallon natural gas, the manufacture date on it is 1982. I want to do this before price increase!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

txteltech said:


> Same question here I have a 40 gallon natural gas, the manufacture date on it is 1982. I want to do this before price increase!!


I am about in the same canoe, been glad with mine so far. Not in the attic thankfully but get the feeling it is not going to last much longer.
Can you give a cost for just the heater? and another for install?
If not I understand/
Thanks for the help you furnish here ag
You can always PM me if you like. Thanks again


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

PM's sent guys


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the hu ag. I needed a 40 gal lp shorty ...it was sold out everywhere..finally found one, yikes it was 600. Lol


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

agonzales1981 said:


> Talked to my supplier and he had a little more information, change in law is happening april 16 and he said all heaters gas/electric/propane under 55 gallon will go up between 30-40%. Heaters above 55 gallon even more. Now heres the real problem, the new heaters will be thicker because of the added insulation which means problems getting the new ones through the attic opening. So if you've been putting this off nows the time to either do it yourself of give me a call/shoot me a PM for a quote. :texasflag
> 
> AJ


Do you have any info on what the new diameter of the heaters will be? INterested in the size for a 50 gal gas heater. Thanks.

dave


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

gom1 said:


> Thanks for the hu ag. I needed a 40 gal lp shorty ...it was sold out everywhere..finally found one, yikes it was 600. Lol


Glad you found one! Those lp models can get pricey!


Super Dave said:


> Do you have any info on what the new diameter of the heaters will be? INterested in the size for a 50 gal gas heater. Thanks.
> 
> dave


Not sure but I'll post up when I know. We already have to squeeze some 50 gallons through so even an inch will be a big deal.

AJ


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the business 2coolers!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I ended up swapping mine out this weekend 
The 40 gallon I put in was shorter and wider than the original, luckily I was able to reuse the flex lines to connect the hot and cold water but did have to replumb the relief line. 

AG if I didn't do it myself I'd had you do it for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Old one notice the date wow I got my money's worth









New one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

txteltech said:


> Well I ended up swapping mine out this weekend
> The 40 gallon I put in was shorter and wider than the original, luckily I was able to reuse the flex lines to connect the hot and cold water but did have to replumb the relief line.
> 
> AG if I didn't do it myself I'd had you do it for me!
> ...


Yea buddy I guarantee the new one won't last 25 years haha. They don't make them like they used to but state is what we usually install, state or rheem. Glad you got it done!!

AJ


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What do you guys recommend for a new electric water heater 40 gal? Lowes, Home Depot, what brand?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Rheem good? Reviews seem good

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rheem-Pe...E40M09EL55U0/204697976?N=5yc1vZc1u1Z7i0Zbwo5o

.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Go rheem or state but get it from the supply house. Moore supply or Morrison supply.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Why do you recommend getting it from them?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Installed an electric 40 gal heater from Lowes yesterday. Cost around $4 small. It is shorter and fatter than the previous one.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Spooley said:


> Installed an electric 40 gal heater from Lowes yesterday. Cost around $4 small. It is shorter and fatter than the previous one.


I put in a 50 gal. Rheem electric today for less than $300.00. Could have just cleaned out my old A.O Smith and replaced the elements, but it was 15 years old.Thanks agonzales1981 for the heads up on the price increase coming up, otherwise i would be paying the 30% markup in the future.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Why do you recommend getting it from them?


Lowes and hd are made just for them, made cheaper. You'll pay a bit more from a supply house but they're better quality. 


steve holchak said:


> I put in a 50 gal. Rheem electric today for less than $300.00. Could have just cleaned out my old A.O Smith and replaced the elements, but it was 15 years old.Thanks agonzales1981 for the heads up on the price increase coming up, otherwise i would be paying the 30% markup in the future.


Glad you got it taken care of!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

All PM's returned!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Water Heater Choice*

AG,

I have been reading your posts on water heaters and I really wish you were here in Victoria..

I currently have a 12 year Norritz that was moved from the garage to the attic by the previous homeowner and the gasket at the top of the unit was left out. Over the years, water leaked down the vent pipe and ran in the unit causing it to rust internally. It has shut off a couple of times in the last 2 months, but it will restart and still makes plenty of hot water.

I would like to know what you would recommend to replace this unit. Or should I just continue using it until it completely fails?

2400 sq. ft. home with 2 baths, but only 2 people living here.

Would you use another tankless or go with a conventional 50 gal.? The unit is in the attic and there is a lot of room up there.. Evidently I will have to replace everything as the old Noritz piping does not fit the new stuff.

What brands do you use? Everyone down here says that the Noritz or AO Smith are not good. .. Ferguson carries the Rinnai and Navien..

I get some discount at Ferguson as I buy frequently from them for rental property and can get the Rinnai 7.5 GPM at a pretty good price. However it needs to be installed by a licensed plumber to be under warranty.

Appreciate your thoughts & comments,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Supergas said:


> AG,
> 
> I have been reading your posts on water heaters and I really wish you were here in Victoria..
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## mateo270 (May 28, 2010)

More insulation seems like it would make for a more efficient unit. Are the price increases justifiable, or will we be getting a similar product for 40% more money?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

mateo270 said:


> More insulation seems like it would make for a more efficient unit. Are the price increases justifiable, or will we be getting a similar product for 40% more money?


Probably a similar product for 40% more money lol :texasflag


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pms returned


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Changed a short 50 gallon heater in an attic today, I literally put soap on that sucker to get it through the attic opening...lol!!


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

remember when gas water heaters were $150 brand new....But when pilot lights were replaced with electronic ignition...booyah $450.....I clean the sediment out of mine every 2 years.......a pilot lite model at 20 yrs+ and may get 20 more


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

agonzales1981 said:


> Changed a short 50 gallon heater in an attic today, I literally put soap on that sucker to get it through the attic opening...lol!!


Was it one of the new ones?
Glad I've got a water softener, I'll probably give out before it does.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

he changed my water heater tuesday ,did a good job and a pretty good guy . would recomend if you need work done


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I completely missed the boat on this issue.

Are these new water heaters required on new home builds? Replacing an old water heater ??...
Someone gimme Cliffs Notes.


Kelly


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

cubera said:


> Was it one of the new ones?
> Glad I've got a water softener, I'll probably give out before it does.


No the one I replaced was 8 years old, bottom rusted out. I replaced with one we had in our shop, one of the new ones that are about to come out wouldn't have fit without modifications. 


BIG JIMMIE said:


> he changed my water heater tuesday ,did a good job and a pretty good guy . would recomend if you need work done


Thanks Jimmie, good meeting you!


kdubya said:


> I completely missed the boat on this issue.
> 
> Are these new water heaters required on new home builds? Replacing an old water heater ??...
> Someone gimme Cliffs Notes.
> ...


New law goes into effect in early april I believe, thats all that will be available so you'll be forced to use them.

The bigger issue will be fitting the new ones through some of the smaller attic stair openings because of the added insulation.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good meeting you mark! All pm's returned.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I put in a Brand New Noritz 12 year warranty , by a Authorized Plumber and it works great that was 4 months back. I know Rinnai and others are good also, but it is how you have them put in and by whom!
I had a friend put in a Rinnai and it leaked etc. , again its how you put them in and set them up, Agonzales1981, would be a wise choice in setting them up.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> I put in a Brand New Noritz 12 year warranty , by a Authorized Plumber and it works great that was 4 months back. I know Rinnai and others are good also, but it is how you have them put in and by whom!
> I had a friend put in a Rinnai and it leaked etc. , again its how you put them in and set them up, Agonzales1981, would be a wise choice in setting them up.


Thank you sir. We have had great luck with noritz, I've said this before here I think, I've literally have never had a problem besides routine flushing on any noritz we have ever installed. I'm sure that time will come with a bad batch of parts or something similar but I've had lights out success with noritz.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Got a heater blanket at Builders' Square 28 years ago and turned the heat down. Still perking along(fingers crossed).

Didn't they try that strange new size gimmick a few years ago?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

kneekap said:


> Got a heater blanket at Builders' Square 28 years ago and turned the heat down. Still perking along(fingers crossed).
> 
> Didn't they try that strange new size gimmick a few years ago?


You're new heater when you get one won't last 28 years lol


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Less than a month away!!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

How does one "clean the sediment" from a gas hot water heater and is it worth doing on an older unit?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

AJ did mine the other day....great guy and great job.

Later
R3F


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

texcajun said:


> How does one "clean the sediment" from a gas hot water heater and is it worth doing on an older unit?


You have to flush/drain it. I like to hook the hose up then open the valve and let it flush for 5-10 min, shut the gas off and the cold valve on the heater and let it drain down then reverse and re-fill. If it's older it may or may not drain. 


Red3Fish said:


> AJ did mine the other day....great guy and great job.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Thank You sir, good meeting you!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> You have to flush/drain it. I like to hook the hose up then open the valve and let it flush for 5-10 min, shut the gas off and the cold valve on the heater and let it drain down then reverse and re-fill. If it's older it may or may not drain.


How often do you need to flush/drain it?


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

mas360 said:


> How often do you need to flush/drain it?


About once a year.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Whats your labor cost to replace one? Electric, Mine is next to the washer, very accessible, one story home. Located in Richmond


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> About once a year.


Darn it....I have not done it since I installed 11 years ago...sad3sm 
I feel the pain now.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

mas360 said:


> Darn it....I have not done it since I installed 11 years ago...sad3sm
> I feel the pain now.


I wouldn't even bother lol


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

All PM's returned I think, just a few more weeks left before the prices go way up!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

What is the inventories like for these in the stores?

Heard manufacturing of the old style has to stop on that date but the old ones can be bought/installed until the supply is exhausted.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Steelersfan said:


> What is the inventories like for these in the stores?
> 
> Heard manufacturing of the old style has to stop on that date but the old ones can be bought/installed until the supply is exhausted.


It's hard to tell I really don't know, I've also heard the supply houses, lowes, hd etc will raise prices even on the old ones because they can. Who knows.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

couple weeks fellas


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you see my post 52?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

my plumber says he can't get them from his supplier-have no idea who that is. I went to Lowe's and they had plenty. So I got one! Thanks for the heads up agonzales1981!Would never have known without you!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Did you see my post 52?


Sorry sir, PM sent


POC Fishin' Gal said:


> my plumber says he can't get them from his supplier-have no idea who that is. I went to Lowe's and they had plenty. So I got one! Thanks for the heads up agonzales1981!Would never have known without you!


They have actually stopped selling some of the models already, but some are available, I'm glad we have some in our shop lol


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

1 week


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just a few days left fellas, I only have what we have stocked at the shop as far as the "old heaters".


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

PMs replied to


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> Go rheem or state but get it from the supply house. Moore supply or Morrison supply.


I called Morrison supply here in Rosenberg and he said they dont carry Rheem. They are strictly a AO Smith dealer. 6 yr warranty. $255 for a 40 gal electric. Gonna go pick one up now. What are the reviews on AO Smith water heaters?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Read some reviews. I guess I'll try and locate a Rheem

http://www.viewpoints.com/A-O-Smith-ProMax-Water-Heater-reviews


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

You'll probably find negative reviews for all brands but I can speak to what I install, rheem and state and I've had great luck with both. Moore carries rheem


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> I called Morrison supply here in Rosenberg and he said they dont carry Rheem. They are strictly a AO Smith dealer. 6 yr warranty. $255 for a 40 gal electric. Gonna go pick one up now. What are the reviews on AO Smith water heaters?


Mine was 15 years old when I replaced it last month(And still working fine)


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Read some reviews. I guess I'll try and locate a Rheem
> 
> http://www.viewpoints.com/A-O-Smith-ProMax-Water-Heater-reviews


Home Depot carries Rheem, I bought a 50 gal 12 yr warranty last summer.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just bought a rheem from Home Depot. reviews were much better than AO Smith.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*increase*



agonzales1981 said:


> It's hard to tell I really don't know, I've also heard the supply houses, lowes, hd etc will raise prices even on the old ones because they can. Who knows.


Think they did
I bought a 40 gallon from Lowes yesterday for 259.00
But they had several in stock


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Replaced the water heater today. Took me and a buddy about an hour. Question, how long to heat 40 gallon electric water heater. We kicked on the power about 3:30 and barely, barely warm maybe. 2 hours? 4 hours? 6 hours? Thanks


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Replaced the water heater today. Took me and a buddy about an hour. Question, how long to heat 40 gallon electric water heater. We kicked on the power about 3:30 and barely, barely warm maybe. 2 hours? 4 hours? 6 hours? Thanks


Should take 30-45 minutes, did you fill it and bleed it before you kicked on the power?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes we filled it first before turning on power. Then bled all the air out of all the faucets. Then kicked on the power. I have some hot water now. It's been 5 hours


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

HA....my Rheem did the same thing. I installed in the evening and couldn't get hot water, figured I'd get up in the morning and return it, had hot water in the morning and has been FLAWLESS since (even the GF can't run it out of hot water).


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Same here cool Breeze. Finally about 9pm we showered and had enough semi hot water, quick showers for the family. My daughter went out and showered in my Rv lol. Nice having that outside just incase. So its definitely no 30-45 mins. Or even 6 hours. But this morning my wife showered and I asked, so was the water hot? And she said steaming! Could barely turn the hot handle up now to where we used to have it up all the way. I just showered and its super hot. Have it set at 120 degrees. Too a long shower, hopefully keeps working great.

So advise, if your gonna replace an electric water heater and want to shower that day, do it in the morning. Or let it sit over night. 40 gallons is a lot to get heated up.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Could be that it was a hd heater, they are made a bit differently vs a rheem from the supply house. I've put in hundreds of heaters and never has it taken 6 hours, 45 minutes is about the average, but hey what do I know lol


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Agree with agonzales the water you guys purchase from hd or lowes are not the same heaters we plumbers buy from our supply houses they might say Rheem but they are totally different and yes 30-45 min and a hour tops you should have hot water.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

So up in the posts when yall suggested Rheem, I called the supply house mentioned, and they didnt carry it. So I went to Home Depot and bought a Rheem, now yall are saying its not a Rheem lol


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> So up in the posts when yall suggested Rheem, I called the supply house mentioned, and they didnt carry it. So I went to Home Depot and bought a Rheem, now yall are saying its not a Rheem lol


I think in post 27 or 28 I said the same thing, gotta pay attention in plumbing school lol

Still a rheem just not the same quality rheem you would get from a supply house. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Different supply houses carry different brands.
Moores-rheem
Coburns-state 
Ferguson-Bradford white 
And so on pick your poison I prefer rheem and install all Rheem that's just my choice. Have a lot better luck with the water heaters. If a customer want a different brand so be it I just recommend the ones I have better luck with. If you want to purchase water heater definalty go to the supply houses you will get a better product. There's no law saying anybody can't go into the plumbing supply and buy a heater. You won't get the same price we get.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

AJ and his crew installed a new Rheem in the attic for me today. They did a great job! Thanks AJ!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fishwish said:


> AJ and his crew installed a new Rheem in the attic for me today. They did a great job! Thanks AJ!


Good meeting you sir!:texasflag


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

*Plumbing help*

AJ, please give me a call. It's a semi emergency. Call me anytime. I have tried to pm and email you but they will not go thru for some reason.

Scott
281-798-6565


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

J.Oberholtzer said:


> Different supply houses carry different brands.
> Moores-rheem
> Coburns-state
> Ferguson-Bradford white
> And so on pick your poison I prefer rheem and install all Rheem that's just my choice. Have a lot better luck with the water heaters. If a customer want a different brand so be it I just recommend the ones I have better luck with. If you want to purchase water heater definalty go to the supply houses you will get a better product. There's no law saying anybody can't go into the plumbing supply and buy a heater. You won't get the same price we get.


Good info! :texasflag


----------

